# calling all campers



## 96712 (Nov 14, 2005)

hi

I'm a post grad student studying transport design at coventry uni. I am designing a new campervan and need your help. As you are the target market could you take a few minutes to copy and paste this questionnaire and fill in the information. your help would be greatly appreciated, as one member sugested i'll post our final designs for you all to have a look at. Your feedback there would also be useful. Thanks very much may you never have a puncture.

Questionnaire

1. Gender. Male( ) Female( ) Please indicate.

2. What age category are you.

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( ) 46-55( ) 56-65( ) 66+( )

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle?

Yes( ) No( )

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own?

1( ) 2( ) 3( ) 4( )

5. Do you ever camp with your children?

Yes( ) No( )

6. If yes please specify their ages.



7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you.

Toilette( ) Number of seats( )
Shower( ) Hot water( )
Cooking facilities( ) Heating( )
Number of sleeping berths( ) Privacy( )
Entertainment( ) Ease of setting up beds/tables( )
Driving position( ) 
Other, please specify.



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify.





9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles).

1-15( ) 51-100( )
16-30( ) 101-150( )
31-50( ) 151+( )


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days).

1-2( ) 7-14( )
3-5( ) 14-28( )
6-7( ) 29+( )

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 

Exploring( ) Socialising( )
Walking( ) Outdoor pursuits( )
Relaxing( ) 


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home?

Yes( ) No( )


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs?

Yes( ) No( )


14. Do you store a barbeque?

Yes( ) No( )

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

How would you like the completed form, do you want it emailing to you or as a personal message or what?

Ralph


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

1. Gender. Male( ) Female( X) Please indicate. 

2. What age category are you. 

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( X) 46-55( ) 56-65( ) 66+( ) 

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle? 

Yes( ) No( X) 

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own? 

1( ) 2(X ) 3( ) 4( ) 

5. Do you ever camp with your children? 

Yes(X ) No( ) 

6. If yes please specify their ages. 12



7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you. 

Toilette( 3) Number of seats(9 ) 
Shower( 5) Hot water( 4) 
Cooking facilities( 1) Heating( 2) 
Number of sleeping berths(8) Privacy( 7) 
Entertainment(11 ) Ease of setting up beds/tables(6 ) 
Driving position(10 ) 

FOR SOME BIZARRE REASON MY NUMBER 8 KEEPS APPEARING AS A SMILEY FACE..... And i cannot change it.

Other, please specify. 



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify. 
ensuring plenty to do during quiet times





9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles). 

1-15( ) 51-100(X) 
16-30( ) 101-150( ) 
31-50( ) 151+( ) 


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days). 

1-2( X) 7-14( ) 
3-5( ) 14-28( ) 
6-7( ) 29+( ) 

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 
All below!
Exploring( ) Socialising( ) 
Walking( ) Outdoor pursuits( ) 
Relaxing( ) 


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home? 

Yes(X ) No( ) 


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs? 

Yes(X ) No( ) 


14. Do you store a barbeque? 

Yes( X) No( ) 

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.

There are always areas improvements that can be made. I would love to have seating re-upholstered, so if anyone offers this service - please pm me

Sharon


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

1. Gender. Male(x ) Female( ) Please indicate.

2. What age category are you.

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( ) 46-55(x ) 56-65( ) 66+( )

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle?

Yes( ) No( x)

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own?

1( ) 2(x ) 3( ) 4( )

5. Do you ever camp with your children?

Yes(x ) No( )

6. If yes please specify their ages.
17 19


7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you.

Toilette( 7) Number of seats(2 )
Shower(8 ) Hot water( 3)
Cooking facilities( ) Heating(4 )
Number of sleeping berths( 5) Privacy( 6)
Entertainment( 10) Ease of setting up beds/tables(9 )
Driving position( 1)
Other, please specify.



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify.





9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles).

1-15( ) 51-100( )
16-30( ) 101-150( )
31-50( ) 151+(x )


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days).

1-2( ) 7-14( )
3-5( ) 14-28(x )
6-7( ) 29+( )

11. What activities do you use your motor home for?

Exploring(x ) Socialising( x)
Walkingx) Outdoor pursuits( )
Relaxing( x)


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home?

Yes(x ) No( )


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs?

Yes( x) No( )


14. Do you store a barbeque?

Yes( x) No( )

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Questionnaire 

1. Gender. Male 
2. What age category are you. 56-65 
3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle? No
4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own? 2
5. Do you ever camp with your children? No
6. 
7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you. 

Toilette(2 ) Number of seats(7 ) 
Shower(6 ) Hot water(5 ) 
Cooking facilities(3 ) Heating(6 ) 
Number of sleeping berths(8 ) Privacy(10 ) 
Entertainment(11 ) Ease of setting up beds/tables(9 ) 
Driving position(4 ) 
Other, please specify. 
Base vehicle reliability (1) 



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify. 

no



9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles). 

151+( ) 


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days). 

29+( ) 

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 

Exploring Walking Relaxing 


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home? 

Yes 

13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs? 

Yes 

14. Do you store a barbeque? 

No 
15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Yes


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

1. Gender. Male(x ) Female( ) Please indicate. 

2. What age category are you. 

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( ) 46-55( x) 56-65( ) 66+( ) 

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle? 

Yes( ) No(x ) 

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own? 

1( ) 2( ) 3( x) 4( ) 

5. Do you ever camp with your children? 

Yes( ) No( x) 

6. If yes please specify their ages. 



7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you. 

Toilette(1 ) Number of seats( 5) 
Shower( 1) Hot water( 1) 
Cooking facilities(1 ) Heating( 1) 
Number of sleeping berths( 4) Privacy(1 ) 
Entertainment( 1) Ease of setting up beds/tables( 1) 
Driving position(1 ) 
Other, please specify. 



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify. 

none



9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles). 

1-15( ) 51-100( ) 
16-30( ) 101-150( ) 
31-50( ) 151+( x) 


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days). 

1-2( ) 7-14( ) 
3-5( ) 14-28( x) 
6-7( ) 29+( ) 

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 

Exploring(x ) Socialising( x) 
Walking( x) Outdoor pursuits( ) 
Relaxing( x) business x


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home? 

Yes(x ) No( ) 


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs? 

Yes(x ) No( ) 


14. Do you store a barbeque? 

Yes(x ) No( ) 

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify. There is always comprising with a Motor Home similar to most things in life


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

1. Gender. Male( ) Female(X ) Please indicate.

2. What age category are you.

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( ) 46-55( ) 56-65(X ) 66+( )

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle?

Yes( ) No(X )

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own?

1(X ) 2( ) 3( ) 4( )

5. Do you ever camp with your children?

Yes(X ) No( )

6. If yes please specify their ages.21, 24



7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you.

Toilette( 2) Number of seats( 6)
Shower(3 ) Hot water( 5)
Cooking facilities(1 ) Heating(4 )
Number of sleeping berths( ) Privacy(9 )
Entertainment( 10) Ease of setting up beds/tables(7 )
Driving position(8 )
Other, please specify.



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify.





9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles).

1-15( ) 51-100( )
16-30( ) 101-150( )
31-50( ) 151+(X )


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days).

1-2( ) 7-14( )
3-5( ) 14-28( )
6-7( ) 29+(X )

11. What activities do you use your motor home for?

Exploring(X ) Socialising(X )
Walking( ) Outdoor pursuits( )
Relaxing(X)


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home?

Yes(X ) No( )


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs?

Yes( X) No( )


14. Do you store a barbeque?

Yes( ) No(X )

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.
The drafts from cab doors is a major problem in the winter.
More than one drain point in the shower would be usefull, as we are not always on level ground.
Light weight tables
Large Freezer compartment.

The list is endless we have had several motorhomes and not found the ideal one yet maybee you can design it for us


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Questionnaire 

1. Gender. Male( ) Female( ) Please indicate. 

2. What age category are you. 

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( x) 46-55( ) 56-65( ) 66+( ) 

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle? 

Yes( ) No( x) 

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own? 

1( ) 2( ) 3( x) 4( ) 

5. Do you ever camp with your children? 

Yes( ) No( x) 

6. If yes please specify their ages. 



7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you. 

Toilette( 4) Number of seats( 10) 
Shower(3 ) Hot water( 5) 
Cooking facilities( 7) Heating( 6) 
Number of sleeping berths( 8) Privacy( 11) 
Entertainment( 1) Ease of setting up beds/tables( 9) 
Driving position( 2) 
Other, please specify. 



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify.

N/A Don't have any Children





9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles). 

1-15( ) 51-100( ) 
16-30( ) 101-150( ) 
31-50( ) 151+( x) 


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days). 

1-2( ) 7-14( ) 
3-5( ) 14-28(x ) 
6-7( ) 29+( ) 

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 

Exploring( x) Socialising( x) 
Walking( ) Outdoor pursuits( ) 
Relaxing( x) 


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home? 

Yes( x) No( ) 


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs? 

Yes( x) No( ) 


14. Do you store a barbeque? 

Yes(x ) No( ) 

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.

Meets our needs


----------



## 95843 (Jul 25, 2005)

1. Gender. Male( ) Female( x) Please indicate. 

2. What age category are you. 

18-25( ) 26-35( x) 36-45( ) 46-55( ) 56-65( ) 66+( ) 

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle? 

Yes( ) No(x ) 

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own? 

1( ) 2(x ) 3( ) 4( ) 

5. Do you ever camp with your children? 

Yes( ) No( x) 

6. If yes please specify their ages. 



7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you. 

Toilette( 3) Number of seats( 9) 
Shower(2 ) Hot water( 5) 
Cooking facilities( 4) Heating( 6) 
Number of sleeping berths( 8) Privacy(1 ) 
Entertainment( 7) Ease of setting up beds/tables( 10) 
Driving position( 11) 
Other, please specify. 



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify. 
N/A




9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles). 

1-15( ) 51-100( ) 
16-30( ) 101-150( x) 
31-50( ) 151+( ) 


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days). 

1-2( ) 7-14( ) 
3-5(x ) 14-28( ) 
6-7( ) 29+( ) 

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 

Exploring( ) Socialising( ) 
Walking( ) Outdoor pursuits(x ) 
Relaxing( ) 


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home? 

Yes(x ) No( ) 


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs? 

Yes( x) No( ) 


14. Do you store a barbeque? 

Yes( x) No( ) 

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.
Completely satisfied.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Questionnaire 

1. Gender. Male(X ) Female( ) Please indicate. 

2. What age category are you. 

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( ) 46-55( ) 56-65(X ) 66+( ) 

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle? 

Yes( ) No(X ) 

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own? 

1( ) 2(X) 3( ) 4( ) 

5. Do you ever camp with your children? 

Yes( ) No(X ) 

6. If yes please specify their ages. 



7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you. 

Toilette(6 ) Number of seats(8 ) 
Shower(9 ) Hot water(4 ) 
Cooking facilities(5 ) Heating(3 ) 
Number of sleeping berths(2 ) Privacy(11 ) 
Entertainment(7 ) Ease of setting up beds/tables(10 ) 
Driving position(1 ) 
Other, please specify. 



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify. 





9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles). 

1-15( ) 51-100( ) 
16-30( ) 101-150(X ) 
31-50( ) 151+( ) 


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days). 

1-2( ) 7-14( ) 
3-5(X ) 14-28( ) 
6-7( ) 29+( ) 

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 

Exploring(X ) Socialising(X ) 
Walking(X ) Outdoor pursuits(X ) 
Relaxing(X ) 


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home? 

Yes(X ) No( ) 


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs? 

Yes(X ) No( ) 


14. Do you store a barbeque? 

Yes(X ) No( ) 

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.

iN GENERAL OUR NEEDS ARE MET, BUT THERE IS A NEED TO COMPROMISE IN SOME AREAS, WHICH IS QUITE ACCEPTABLE TO US


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

1. Gender. Male(X) Female( ) Please indicate.

2. What age category are you.

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45(X) 46-55( ) 56-65( ) 66+( )

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle?

Yes( ) No(X)

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own?

1(X) 2( ) 3( ) 4( ) (Not counting the bikes...)

5. Do you ever camp with your children?

Yes(X) No( )

6. If yes please specify their ages.
11

7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you.

Toilette(3) Number of seats(7)
Shower(5) Hot water(4)
Cooking facilities(1) Heating(2)
Number of sleeping berths(6) Privacy(8 )
Entertainment(11) Ease of setting up beds/tables(9)
Driving position(10)
Other, please specify.

8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify.
None. My daughter is already tall enough to use the standard seats and seat belts.

9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles).

1-15( ) 51-100( )
16-30( ) 101-150(X)
31-50( ) 151+( )

10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days).

1-2( ) 7-14(X)
3-5( ) 14-28( )
6-7( ) 29+( )

11. What activities do you use your motor home for?

Exploring(X) Socialising(X)
Walking(X) Outdoor pursuits(X)
Relaxing(X)

12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home?

Yes(X) No( )
Remark: _Storage space_ is not an issue. _Payload_ sometimes is.

13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs?

Yes( ) No(X)

14. Do you store a barbeque?

Yes( ) No(X)

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.
Almost. Most improvements I could think of I have already done by myself (e.g. optimizing the hot air distribution from the heating, cab insulation etc.) The only thing I still want to improve is a better insulating separation between cab and living area.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Wanderer (May 10, 2005)

Questionnaire 

1. Gender. Male( x) Female( ) Please indicate. 

2. What age category are you. 

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( ) 46-55( ) 56-65( x) 66+( ) 

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle? 

Yes( ) No(x ) 

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own? 

1(x ) 2( ) 3( ) 4( ) 

5. Do you ever camp with your children? 

Yes( x) No( ) 

6. If yes please specify their ages. 

30 & 31plus son-in law

7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you. 

Toilette( 1) Number of seats( 1) 
Shower( 2) Hot water(2 ) 
Cooking facilities(1 ) Heating( 2) 
Number of sleeping berths( 1) Privacy( 3) 
Entertainment( 3) Ease of setting up beds/tables(2 ) 
Driving position( 1) 
Other, please specify. 
I feel these are all of equal importance to me.


8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify. 





9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles). 

1-15( ) 51-100( ) 
16-30(x ) 101-150( ) 
31-50( ) 151+( ) 


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days). 

1-2( x) 7-14( ) 
3-5( ) 14-28( ) 
6-7( ) 29+( ) 

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 

Exploring( x) Socialising( ) 
Walking( x) Outdoor pursuits( x) 
Relaxing( x) 


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home? 

Yes( x) No( ) 


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs? 

Yes( x) No( ) 


14. Do you store a barbeque? 

Yes( x) No( ) 

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.

I think that with every motorhome has to have compromises and you have decide which you can live with, unless of course if you can design a Tardis. Mostly my motorhome completely satisfies my needs.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Questionnaire 

1. Gender. Male( x) Female( ) Please indicate. 

2. What age category are you. 

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( ) 46-55( x) 56-65( ) 66+( ) 

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle? 

Yes( ) No( x) 

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own? 

1( ) 2( x) 3( ) 4( ) 

5. Do you ever camp with your children? 

Yes( x) No( ) 

6. If yes please specify their ages. 12



7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you. 

Toilette( 3) Number of seats( 10) 
Shower( 8) Hot water( 7) 
Cooking facilities( 6) Heating( 5) 
Number of sleeping berths(11 ) Privacy( 9) 
Entertainment( 4) Ease of setting up beds/tables( 2) 
Driving position( 1) 
Other, please specify. Quality of fixtures and fittings and servicing arrangements. Ease of obtaining spares, Fully trained support from dealers.



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify. Seatbelts and entertainment.





9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles). 

1-15( ) 51-100( x) 
16-30( ) 101-150( ) 
31-50( ) 151+( ) 


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days). 

1-2( ) 7-14( ) 
3-5( x) 14-28( ) 
6-7( ) 29+( ) 

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 

Exploring( x) Socialising(x ) 
Walking( ) Outdoor pursuits( ) 
Relaxing(x ) 


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home? 

Yes(x ) No( ) 


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs? 

Yes( x) No( ) 


14. Do you store a barbeque? 

Yes( x) No( ) 

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify. Slide out sides would be great because they increase the internal area without increasing the length.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

. Gender. Male( ) Female( X) Please indicate. 

2. What age category are you. 

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( ) 46-55( ) 56-65(X ) 66+( ) 

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle? 

Yes( ) No( X) 

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own? 

1( X) 2( ) 3( ) 4( ) 

5. Do you ever camp with your children? 

Yes( ) No( X) 

6. If yes please specify their ages. 



7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you. 

Toilet ( 1) Number of seats(11 ) 
Shower( 6) Hot water( 1) 
Cooking facilities( 1) Heating( 1) 
Number of sleeping berths(5 ) Privacy(6 ) 
Entertainment( 9) Ease of setting up beds/tables( 2) 
Driving position(2 ) 

Other, please specify. 
Visibility from the MH - rear lounge was deliberate choice 



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify. 

N/A



9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles). 

1-15( ) 51-100( ) 
16-30( ) 101-150( X) 
31-50( ) 151+( ) 


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days). 

1-2( ) 7-14( ) 
3-5( X) 14-28( ) 
6-7( ) 29+( ) 

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 

Exploring(X ) Socialising( ) 
Walking( ) Outdoor pursuits( ) 
Relaxing( X) 


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home? 

Yes( X) No( ) 


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs? 

Yes( X) No( ) 


14. Do you store a barbeque? 

Yes(X ) No( ) 

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.

We'd prefer 2 single beds -easier to make up and lounge
Gas struts or easier access to underseat lockers.


Can I add two things ? 
1. Like most MHers we have two distinct type of trips; weekends and short breaks and longer holidays often abroad. Stating an average number of days for a trip is difficult.
2. We also use the MH for visiting family who are too far away for a day trip-or would that come under "socialising " ?

G


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Questionnaire 

1. Gender. Male( x) Female( ) Please indicate. 

2. What age category are you. 

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( ) 46-55( x) 56-65( ) 66+( ) 

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle? 

Yes( ) No( x) 

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own? 

1( ) 2( x) 3( ) 4( ) 

5. Do you ever camp with your children? 

Yes( x) No( ) 

6. If yes please specify their ages. 17



7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you. 

Toilette( 3) Number of seats(7 ) 
Shower(10 ) Hot water( 9) 
Cooking facilities( 6) Heating(8 ) 
Number of sleeping berths( 5) Privacy( 4) 
Entertainment( 11) Ease of setting up beds/tables( 2) 
Driving position( 1) 
Other, please specify. Decent sound system



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify. No





9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles). 

1-15( ) 51-100( ) 
16-30( ) 101-150( ) 
31-50( ) 151+(x ) 


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days). 

1-2( ) 7-14( ) 
3-5( ) 14-28( ) 
6-7(x ) 29+( ) 

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 

Exploring( x) Socialising( ) 
Walking(x ) Outdoor pursuits( ) 
Relaxing(x ) 


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home? 

Yes( x) No( ) 


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs? 

Yes(x ) No( ) 


14. Do you store a barbeque? 

Yes( ) No( x) 

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.

More battery capacity (as in available hours)


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

1. Gender. Male(X ) Female( ) Please indicate. 

2. What age category are you. 

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( ) 46-55( X) 56-65( ) 66+( ) 

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle? 

Yes( ) No( X) 

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own? 

1( ) 2( ) 3(X ) 4( ) 

5. Do you ever camp with your children? 

Yes( X) No( ) 

6. If yes please specify their ages. 
Two at Two


7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you. 

Toilette( 2) Number of seats( 7) 
Shower( 6) Hot water( 5) 
Cooking facilities(3 ) Heating( 4) 
Number of sleeping berths(8 ) Privacy( 11) 
Entertainment( 9) Ease of setting up beds/tables(1 ) 
Driving position( 10) 
Other, please specify. 



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify. 

We have to have child seats fitted and have made one of the beds into a cot plus we have to keep certain thing out of their reach.


9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles). 

1-15( ) 51-100( X) 
16-30( ) 101-150( ) 
31-50( ) 151+( ) 


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days). 

1-2( ) 7-14( ) 
3-5(X ) 14-28( ) 
6-7( ) 29+( ) 

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 

Exploring( X) Socialising(X ) 
Walking( X) Outdoor pursuits(X ) 
Relaxing( X) 


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home? 

Yes( ) No(X ) 


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs? 

Yes( X) No( ) 


14. Do you store a barbeque? 

Yes( X) No( ) 

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.

On the whole we are satisfied with the unit but I think you could always do with more storage.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

1. Gender. Male(X ) Female( ) Please indicate.

2. What age category are you.

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( ) 46-55( X) 56-65( ) 66+( )

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle?

Yes( ) No( X)

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own?

1( ) 2( ) 3(X ) 4( )

5. Do you ever camp with your children?

Yes( X) No( )

6. If yes please specify their ages. 
5, 9, 16 

7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you.

Toilette( 2) 
Number of seats( 4) 
Shower( 9) 
Hot water(6) 
Cooking facilities(3 )
Heating( 5) 
Number of sleeping berths(1)
Privacy( 11) 
Entertainment( 7)
Ease of setting up beds/tables(8 ) 
Driving position( 10) 
Other, please specify.

Storage

8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify.

DVD, Games, Drinks, also being able to split them up while travelling in to diffrent parts of the van

9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles).

1-15( ) 
51-100( ) 
16-30( )
101-150(X ) 
31-50( ) 
151+( )

10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days).

1-2(X ) 7-14( ) 
3-5( ) 14-28( ) 
6-7( ) 29+( )

11. What activities do you use your motor home for?

Exploring( X)
Socialising(X ) 
Walking( X)
Outdoor pursuits( ) 
Relaxing( X)

12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home?

Yes(X ) No( )

13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs?

Yes( X) No( )

14. Do you store a barbeque?

Yes( X) No( )

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.

Great MH but could do with more comfortable seating similar to that found in an American RV


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

. Gender. Male( ) Female(x ) Please indicate. 

2. What age category are you. 

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( ) 46-55( x) 56-65( ) 66+( ) 

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle? 

Yes( x) No( ) 

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own? 

1( ) 2( ) 3( ) 4( ) 

5. Do you ever camp with your children? 

Yes( ) No(x ) 

6. If yes please specify their ages. 



7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you. 

Toilette(2 ) Number of seats( 8) 
Shower(4 ) Hot water(9 ) 
Cooking facilities( 3) Heating(5 ) 
Number of sleeping berths( 6) Privacy(10 ) 
Entertainment(11 ) Ease of setting up beds/tables(1 ) 
Driving position(7 ) 
Other, please specify. 



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify. 





9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles). 

1-15( ) 51-100( x) 
16-30( ) 101-150( ) 
31-50( ) 151+( ) 


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days). 

1-2( ) 7-14( ) 
3-5(x ) 14-28( ) 
6-7( ) 29+( ) 

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 

Exploring( ) Socialising( ) 
Walking(x ) Outdoor pursuits( ) 
Relaxing(x ) 


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home? 

Yes(x ) No( ) 


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs? 

Yes(x ) No( ) 


14. Do you store a barbeque? 

Yes( x) No( ) 

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.

Yes

Back to top


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Questionnaire 

1. Gender. Male( ) Female( x) Please indicate. 

2. What age category are you. 

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( ) 46-55( x) 56-65( ) 66+( ) 

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle? 

Yes( ) No( x) 

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own? 

1( ) 2( ) 3( x) 4( ) 

5. Do you ever camp with your children? 

Yes( ) No( ) 

6. If yes please specify their ages. 



7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you. 

Toilette( 1) Number of seats( 8 ) 
Shower(7 ) Hot water( 3) 
Cooking facilities( 5) Heating( 4) 
Number of sleeping berths( 6) Privacy(9 ) 
Entertainment( ) Ease of setting up beds/tables( 2) 
Driving position(10 ) 
Other, please specify. 



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify. 





9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles). 

1-15( ) 51-100( ) 
16-30( ) 101-150( x) 
31-50( ) 151+( ) 

An average trip is difficult to estimate, days out or holidays, we use the van for shopping trips when buying large items.


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days). 

1-2(1 ) 7-14( 2) 
3-5(3 ) 14-28( -) 
6-7(4 ) 29+( -) 

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 

Exploring( x) Socialising( x) 
Walking( x) Outdoor pursuits( ) 
Relaxing( x) 

Holidays, shopping,

12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home? 

Yes( ) No(x ) 


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs? 

Yes(x ) No( ) 


14. Do you store a barbeque? 

Yes( ) No( x) 

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.

I don't think anyone is really satisfied with their van, there are always compromises to be made but each person is an individual and what suits some may not suit another. To completely satisfy everyone is just not possible. You choose the van based upon you needs and desires.
Some things you change some things you live with.
Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## 95602 (Jul 1, 2005)

Posted: 2005-11-20, 18:52:31 Post subject: calling all campers 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hi 


Questionnaire 

1. Gender. Male( x) Female( ) Please indicate. 

2. What age category are you. 

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( x) 46-55( ) 56-65( ) 66+( ) 

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle? 

Yes( ) No( x) 

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own? 

1( ) 2( x) 3( ) 4( ) 

5. Do you ever camp with your children? 

Yes( x) No( ) 

6. If yes please specify their ages. 12 and 10



7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you. 

Toilette( 7) Number of seats( 6) 
Shower(10 ) Hot water(9 ) 
Cooking facilities( 8) Heating( 5) 
Number of sleeping berths( 1) Privacy( 4) 
Entertainment( 11) Ease of setting up beds/tables( 2) 
Driving position( 3) 
Other, please specify. 



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify. 
Entertainment while on the road and Safety




9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles). 

1-15( ) 51-100( ) 
16-30( ) 101-150( x) 
31-50( ) 151+( ) 


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days). 

1-2(x ) 7-14( ) 
3-5( ) 14-28( ) 
6-7( ) 29+( ) 

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 

Exploring( ) Socialising( ) 
Walking( x) Outdoor pursuits( ) 
Relaxing( ) 


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home? 

Yes( ) No(x ) 


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs? 

Yes( x) No( ) 


14. Do you store a barbeque? 

Yes( x) No( ) 

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.


Best Regards
Pat and Jen


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Questionnaire 

1. Gender. Male(X ) Female( ) Please indicate. 

2. What age category are you. 

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( ) 46-55(X) 56-65( ) 66+( ) 

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle? 

Yes( ) No(X) 

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own? 

1( ) 2(X) 3( ) 4( ) 

5. Do you ever camp with your children? 

Yes(X) No( ) 

6. If yes please specify their ages. 

12

7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you. 

Toilette(3) Number of seats(1) 
Shower(11) Hot water( 9) 
Cooking facilities(4) Heating(8) 
Number of sleeping berths(5) Privacy(6) 
Entertainment(10) Ease of setting up beds/tables(7) 
Driving position(2) 
Other, please specify. 
Electic sockets 12v and mains

8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify. 

Seatbelts and head rests
Closeness of table when travelling for colouring and other activities
Lighting for colouring and other activities after dark
Awkward corners where pencils and beads fall easily into when cornering and braking.
Must have windows that can open in rear whilst in transit for fresh air, and sun blinds/curtains on windows that can be pulled by child. socket for fan for cooling down when hot.
Must have room for toy box or bag whilst in transit.

Also need to consider elderly parents so must seat 6, and be easily accessable by wheelchair - and be able to store wheelchair safely in transit the lower the step the better.

9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles). 

1-15( ) 51-100( ) 
16-30( ) 101-150( ) 
31-50( ) 151+(X) 


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days). 

1-2( ) 7-14( ) 
3-5(X) 14-28( ) 
6-7( ) 29+( ) 

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 

Exploring(X) Socialising(X) 
Walking(X) Outdoor pursuits( ) 
Relaxing(X) 


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home? 

Yes( ) No(X) 


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs? 

Yes(X) No( ) 


14. Do you store a barbeque? 

Yes( ) No(X) 

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.

Need more storage within van size - coachbuilt does not work for us.

David


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

1. Gender. Male( x) Female( ) Please indicate. 

2. What age category are you. 

18-25( ) 26-35( x) 36-45( ) 46-55( ) 56-65( ) 66+( ) 

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle? 

Yes( ) No( x) 

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own? 

1( x) 2( ) 3( ) 4( ) 

5. Do you ever camp with your children? 

Yes( x) No( ) 

6. If yes please specify their ages. 

18mnths, 5 and 14

7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you. 

Toilette(4 ) Number of seats(2 ) 
Shower( 11) Hot water( 7) 
Cooking facilities( 3) Heating(6 ) 
Number of sleeping berths( 1) Privacy( 9) 
Entertainment( 10) Ease of setting up beds/tables( 8) 
Driving position(5 ) 
Other, please specify. 



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify. 

Safety belts, also able to get baby seat fitted properly.

Have lots of toys and crisps to hand! Also make sure they have pillows, covers etc in case they fall asleep. Also must have decent size window for them to look out.



9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles). 

1-15( ) 51-100( ) 
16-30( ) 101-150( x) 
31-50( ) 151+( ) 


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days). 

1-2( ) 7-14( ) 
3-5( x) 14-28( ) 
6-7( ) 29+( ) 

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 

Exploring( x) Socialising( x) 
Walking(x ) Outdoor pursuits( ) 
Relaxing( x) 


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home? 

Yes(x ) No( ) - too much, we have empty cupboards!


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs? 

Yes(x ) No( ) 


14. Do you store a barbeque? 

Yes( x) No( ) - mmm bbq....

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.

Wish it was RHD (for the wife - I dont mind it being LHD), half the mileage and 10 years younger (more modern looking), but apart from those unimportant details we love it to bits. We can't moan, we got a good sized van for a brilliant price.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I am relatively new to motorhomes but I have 40 years experience with caravans.

Questionnaire 

1. Gender. Male(x ) Female( ) Please indicate. 

2. What age category are you. 

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( ) 46-55( ) 56-65( ) 66+(x ) 

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle? 

Yes( x) No( ) 

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own? 

1( ) 2( ) 3( ) 4( ) 

5. Do you ever camp with your children? 

Yes( ) No(x ) 

6. If yes please specify their ages. 



7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you. 

Toilette( 5) Number of seats(8 ) 
Shower(11 ) Hot water(6 ) 
Cooking facilities(2 ) Heating(7 ) 
Number of sleeping berths(1 ) Privacy(9 ) 
Entertainment( 10) Ease of setting up beds/tables(3 ) 
Driving position(4 ) 
Other, please specify. 



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify. 

Not too large so when using it as ordinary transport I can park it without having to find a disused airfield





9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles). 

1-15( ) 51-100( ) 
16-30( ) 101-150( ) 
31-50( ) 151+(x ) 


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days). 

1-2( ) 7-14( ) 
3-5( ) 14-28( ) 
6-7( ) 29+( x) 

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 

Exploring( x) Socialising(x ) 
Walking(x ) Outdoor pursuits( x) 
Relaxing(x ) 


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home? 

Yes( ) No( x) 


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs? 

Yes( ) No(x ) 


14. Do you store a barbeque? 

Yes( ) No( x) 

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.

More storage is always needed.

Better qualified dealers willing to give good after sales service.

Much better and faster repair facilities.


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

1. Gender. Male( x) Female( ) Please indicate. 

2. What age category are you. 

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( ) 46-55( ) 56-65(x ) 66+( ) 

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle? 

Yes( ) No( x) 

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own? 

1(x ) 2( ) 3( ) 4( ) 

5. Do you ever camp with your children? 

Yes( ) No( x) 

6. If yes please specify their ages. 



7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you. 

Toilette(2 ) Number of seats( ) 
Shower( ) Hot water( ) 
Cooking facilities( 3) Heating( 5) 
Number of sleeping berths( 7) Privacy(6 ) 
Entertainment( 8) Ease of setting up beds/tables( 1) 
Driving position4( ) 
Other, please specify. Good back support on most seats



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify. 





9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles). 

1-15( ) 51-100( ) 
16-30( ) 101-150( ) 
31-50( ) 151+( x) 


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days). 

1-2( ) 7-14(x ) 
3-5( ) 14-28( ) 
6-7( ) 29+( ) 

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 

Exploring(x ) Socialising( ) 
Walking( ) Outdoor pursuits( ) 
Relaxing(x ) 


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home? 

Yes( x) No( ) 


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs? 

Yes( ) No( x) 


14. Do you store a barbeque? 

Yes( ) No( x) 

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify. Yes


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

student said:


> hi
> 
> I'm a post grad student studying transport design at coventry uni. I am designing a new campervan and need your help. As you are the target market could you take a few minutes to copy and paste this questionnaire and fill in the information. your help would be greatly appreciated, as one member sugested i'll post our final designs for you all to have a look at. Your feedback there would also be useful. Thanks very much may you never have a puncture.
> 
> ...


We have an awning


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Questionnaire 

1. Gender. Male( ) Female( x) Please indicate. 

2. What age category are you. 

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( ) 46-55( ) 56-65(x ) 66+( ) 

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle? 

Yes( ) No(x ) 

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own? 

1(x ) 2( ) 3( ) 4( ) 

5. Do you ever camp with your children? 

Yes( ) No(x ) 

6. If yes please specify their ages. 



7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you. 

Toilette(3 ) Number of seats(8 ) 
Shower( 4) Hot water(5 ) 
Cooking facilities(7 ) Heating(6 ) 
Number of sleeping berths(1 ) Privacy( ) 
Entertainment(10 ) Ease of setting up beds/tables(2 ) 
Driving position(9 ) 
Other, please specify. 



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify. 





9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles). 

1-15( ) 51-100(x ) 
16-30( ) 101-150( ) 
31-50( ) 151+( ) 


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days). 

1-2( ) 7-14( ) 
3-5( ) 14-28( x) 
6-7( ) 29+( ) 

11. What activities do you use your motor home for? 

Exploring(3 ) Socialising( ) 
Walking(2 ) Outdoor pursuits( ) 
Relaxing(1 ) 


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home? 

Yes(x ) No( ) 


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs? 

Yes( x) No( ) 


14. Do you store a barbeque? 

Yes(x ) No( ) 

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Questionnaire

1. Gender. Male(X) Female( ) Please indicate.

2. What age category are you.

18-25( ) 26-35( ) 36-45( ) 46-55(X) 56-65( ) 66+( )

3. Is your Campervan/Motor home your only vehicle?

Yes( ) No( X)

4.If no how many additional vehicles do you own?

1(X) 2( ) 3( ) 4( )

5. Do you ever camp with your children?

Yes(X) No( )

6. If yes please specify their ages.

When he was 6 - 15

7. What are the most important features within your motor home. Please indicate numbering 1- 11, number 1 being the most important to you.

Toilette(1) Number of seats(4)
Shower(1) Hot water(1)
Cooking facilities(1) Heating(1)
Number of sleeping berths(2) Privacy(3)
Entertainment(3) Ease of setting up beds/tables(2)
Driving position(1)
Other, please specify.



8. Are there any special considerations you make within your motor home when travelling with children. Please specify.





9.How long a distance do you travel on an average trip? (Distance in miles).

1-15( ) 51-100(X)
16-30( ) 101-150( )
31-50( ) 151+( )


10. How long on average do you camp in one trip? (In days).

1-2( ) 7-14( )
3-5( ) 14-28(X)
6-7( ) 29+( )

11. What activities do you use your motor home for?

Exploring(X) Socialising( )
Walking(X) Outdoor pursuits(x)
Relaxing( )


12. Do you find there is enough storage space for you and your party within your motor home?

Yes(X) No( )


13. Do you store outdoor tables and chairs?

Yes(X) No( )


14. Do you store a barbeque?

Yes(X) No( )

15. Does your motor home/campervan completely satisfy your needs or are there areas improvements could be made? Please specify.


----------

